# Viewliner Rooms - view facing



## Amtrakaround (Dec 14, 2020)

On the Viewliner going North/South on the East Coast, if I wanted to see one side going south, and one side going north, would I book Roomette 1 going south and Roomette 2 going north? 

Or, would I book only Roomette 1 in both directions, or 2 in both directions so have a view of both sides.. . . although I'm assuming they don't rotate the cars 180 degrees and turn them back north!

Or are the Viewliners coupled randomly and there's no way to know what direction the cars will be oriented in.


----------



## railiner (Dec 14, 2020)

My few times riding in them, found the Bedrooms in the front, and the Roomettes in the rear, but as you stated, they can run either way, and there's no sure way of knowing in advance...


----------



## pennyk (Dec 14, 2020)

For the last few years, every time I have traveled on a Silver, the bedrooms were in the front and roomettes were in the rear. I used to get a odd numbered room both ways and would have a different view northbound and southbound. However, I have not traveled since the pandemic, so things may have changed.


----------



## Exvalley (Dec 14, 2020)

I agree with Penny. When I have ridden the bedrooms have been in the front. There is no guarantee, but it seems to be pretty consistent.

If you are in a roomette, I advise getting an odd-numbered roomette. This is because the seat facing forward will NOT have the toilet next to it.


----------



## WWW (Dec 14, 2020)

The night before (or day) when the train gets to the end of the line is the train consist wyed or is it just the locomotive that is
positioned back at the front of consist. Unless at the end of the line there is a wye or huge loop to reverse the whole she-bang
the front going to will be at the front and then will be at the back returning.
Not only will the sleeping accommodations be reversed the coach seating will also be affected.
Amtrak is not set up with a push-pull locomotive at each end of the consist like commuter rail.


----------



## bratkinson (Dec 14, 2020)

I've likely spent more than 100 nights in Viewliner roomettes in the past 20 years. I'd have to say that 90% or so of the time the bedrooms are in the front of the car. The times they weren't was when 2 Viewliners are front-to-front eg, facing each other. That way, one attendant can easily handle passengers boarding/alighting for both cars. Most often, that's been train 48/49, the Lakeshore Ltd. Interestingly, on the Boston section of the LSL, it's about 50/50 of which way the car is oriented when I've ridden that train.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 14, 2020)

WWW said:


> The night before (or day) when the train gets to the end of the line is the train consist wyed or is it just the locomotive that is
> positioned back at the front of consist. Unless at the end of the line there is a wye or huge loop to reverse the whole she-bang
> the front going to will be at the front and then will be at the back returning.
> Not only will the sleeping accommodations be reversed the coach seating will also be affected.
> Amtrak is not set up with a push-pull locomotive at each end of the consist like commuter rail.


There are loops in both Miami and New York to turn the consist of the Silver trains.


----------



## railiner (Dec 14, 2020)

Palmetto said:


> There are loops in both Miami and New York to turn the consist of the Silver trains.


No loop in Chicago (), but they do wye trains...


----------



## Qapla (Dec 14, 2020)

The turn in Tampa is also a wye


----------



## Lonestar648 (Dec 26, 2020)

On occasion I have found the bedrooms back to back, usually the bedrooms were closest to the DIning Car. Also, when the baggage car was next to the Engines, you could see into it when you came out of your roomette.


----------

